# Quickbooks Pro - Entering Receipts Weekly



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> Another great simple feature of QB is how easy it is to reconcile your bank acct. By running everything through QB, when your bank statement comes, its just a matter of clicking off the matching transactions.


That's my wife's job. I thank God for her every day. :thumbsup:

Also, Spencer, I pay as I go at all of my suppliers.......Cash accounts. I use my business credit card and pay it off monthly. All big box stores have my customers name matched to transaction too. Suppliers invoices also have customers name with it too.

The account thing is not for me. We tried it when I first started.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

After throwing away a bunch of money in 2013 by not having things organized, I started entering expenses daily in 2014, what a difference.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

SectorSecurity said:


> After throwing away a bunch of money in 2013 by not having things organized, I started entering expenses daily in 2014, what a difference.


I dumped my old QB file and started fresh in 2013. It gave me a much better handle on things and really let me see where money was going. It's nice to be able to pull up an accurate P&L every few days and know where you stand.


----------

